# Will amazon swords survive under the bulb that came with the tank?



## lann (May 25, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this forum and new to planted aquariums. I just set up my 20 gallon tank with the proper filter, heater, flourite substrate, plants and etc. I want to know if the basic bulb that came with my tank cover will be enough for my assortment of Amazon Swords, Banana plants, Crypts, and Anubias? What about fertilizers? Any advice would be appreciated. THanks! ^_^


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i have kept live plants before with the regular light they just didnt do to well


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, you have a 20g tank...any idea what type of bulb you got and what wattage?

The plants you listed are all mid to low light plants. They will do just fine at 1wpg or even less. The substrate you have is great to get the plants started and as long as you do weekly changes that may be all you need. 

Be extra careful to plant the anubias in a shady area and do not plant the rhyzome completely under the gravel or it will rot. To promote growth of the sword remove all but 4-5 leaves and cut the roots down to about 1". If after a few weeks some of the plants turn a bit clear or yellow you can add a plant fertilizer like Flourish or root tabs as needed.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*That is an amazing tank Mr. , i would like to see you post an article on starting a planted tank, including step by step instructions, lighting, plant suggestions, etc. Im sure it would be much appreciated, as most folks, including me can only look at a beautiful tank like your 75 and drool. *


----------



## lann (May 25, 2009)

Its been a little over a month since my tank was set up and it is cycled. I started to add fish and more plants a few days ago . I also got 2 snails and 2 shrimps.

I also had a large bunch of water sprites but it didnt last long when the snails went in.

I have been using flourish excell and flourish nitrogen for the plants. But when I buy new plants, I would compare the leaves of the new plants and the existing plants in my tank. The new plants from the aquarium shop is so much greener than the plants that I keep in my tank. I couldn't find a dual bulb fluorescent hood for my tank but I did buy a 15 watt high intensity 5000°K lamp with red. Some of the leaves on my amazon sword are turning brown on the tip of the leaf. 

The banana plant rooted itself to the substrate and the leaves are reaching up. I plan on getting a few more because they seem to do pretty well. 

I have a bunch of anubias in the tank some on driftwood some are floating and few are under the substrate. The anubias wouldnt stay down on driftwood so i had to bury some in the substrate.

I also have a couple of mini japanese marimo balls but they seem to be turning yellow.

The crypts died off but new leaves seem to be growing.

I don't know if it is the light that is lacking for the plants or am I using the wrong type of nutrients? I am only using flourish excel and flourish nitrogen with the greens planted in flourite substrate.

It is my first time having such a planted tank. I don't want it to fail. If I can get this current tank right. i might start a 2nd tank(larger) only for plants.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Not sure you really need Flourish Nitrogen with your current lighting. I would look for a product just called Flourish (aka Flourish complete). This contains a little bit of all key macros and micros, including iron and potassium. This defiency is proably what is is turning leave brown/yellow. They should be getting enough Nitrogen from the fish waste, and the comple will have some excess nitrogen as well.

For the anubias and plants like ferns, most people use fishing line to tie them to a rock or driftwood, then put that near the base of your substrate. That way the root is not under the substrate. Having it buried, will eventually lead to root rot in most cases.


----------



## lann (May 25, 2009)

I see ill pick a bottle of flourish up. And the finishing line helps keep the plant on the driftwood. I'll just wait until the the plant attaches itself to the driftwood before removing the line. thanks


----------

